# Bareshafts going nock left on Podium 37



## Helios (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have a podium 37 spiral pro 28" and I just recently got all the pieces of my setup together and started playing around with tuning. The issue I'm having right now is that my bare shafts land sideways into the butt with the nocks to the left. Things I've tried so far:

- Adjusting the rest
- Trying weaker arrows
- Adjusting how I grip the bow
- keeping my release have farther from my face to prevent contact.

None of those things seems to have resolved the issue. Last I checked there wasn't any significant cam lean either. So please, does anyone have any other suggestions? Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

When mine was hitting like that, I had to move my rest to the right from factory center shot. The other thing that caused that for me was having the grip too far into the lifeline on my palm. I have to have the grip setting about 1/2" away from my life line on the pad under my thumb not to torque the bow. If you have a stabilizer, see if it swings left on release. If it does, grip is probably still part of the problem.

Just relating what I have experienced with my bows, but I have no experience with a Podium 37.

Go


----------



## Helios (Mar 2, 2015)

gofor said:


> If you have a stabilizer, see if it swings left on release. If it does, grip is probably still part of the problem.
> 
> Go


That does happen from time to time. I'll try to correct that and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Two twist in the left yoke and two twists out of the right yoke leg would get you going in the right direction


----------



## Helios (Mar 2, 2015)

Etheis said:


> Two twist in the left yoke and two twists out of the right yoke leg would get you going in the right direction


Will try that as a last resort. But I suspect that that would cause a cam lean. While that may be okay, I don't want to correct any other bad habits / settings by introducing cam lean.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Helios said:


> Will try that as a last resort. But I suspect that that would cause a cam lean. While that may be okay, I don't want to correct any other bad habits / settings by introducing cam lean.


Cam lean is not your enemy and is required to be in the system either at full draw or at brace.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Etheis said:


> Cam lean is not your enemy and is required to be in the system either at full draw or at brace.


^^^^This.


----------



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

Left lean indicates weak spine on right hand bow try stiffer arrow or back weight off?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Left tear does not mean weak spine on a compound bow with a release. No need for new arrows just get the bow tuned


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Check your grip first:



If that does not work, then, as stated above, twist left yoke and untwist right yoke. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone!

It's all fixed now:
- I tried changing my grip but that had almost no affect on the flight of the arrow.

- I got someone else to shoot the bow and it still did that! Confirmed that it was the bow and not me.

- Then added one full turn (360°) to the left and took one off the right as suggested by y'all. That worked magically and both bare shafts and fletches shafts flew dead straight (straight as an arrow you could say haha).

- Shot some paper and bullet holes all around as well.

- Everything is right smack in the middle in bow now, rest is in exact middle of the riser, arrow lines up with the stabiliser, sight lines up with the arrow. Shoots like a dream. There is a cam lean on the top but I've stopped worrying about that. 

Again thanks all!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome! Glad you got it tuned up and always happy to help!


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

My podium is shooting bare shafts 3" right at 15 yards. I've tried yoke tuning it and have gotten the arrows closer but the cam lean was terrible and I didn't want to make it worse so I put everything back to normal. Anybody have ideas or similar issues? When I started it was shooting great through paper with fletched arrows


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

Obviously start with grip/torque, have some else shoot if possible to see if they get same results. If rest is centered correctly and yoke tuning will not fix without inducing extreme cam lean, which will cause serving wear then you may have to switch limbs around or move cam over by moving shims. Having to do that doesn't happen very often. 95% of the time it can usually be fixed by adjusting the shooter, the rest, or couple twists of yoke.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

What does your bottom cam look like? Mine was leaning to the left (RT hand bow) so I measured the thickness of all four limbs with a ball micrometer (calipers will work too) and put the thickest limb on the bottom left and the thinnest on the bottom right. Bottom can was now straight, added a couple of twists to the left yoke with the rest centered and perfect bare shaft with very little top cam lean. It is also possible to shim cams to the right, but I prefer the cams straight first


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

does the podium have the rotating mods or draw specific ? shorten draw half inch if possible and try that or shim the grip to shorten the draw length a little 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've tried everything but swapping limbs and shimming cams. I checked for arrow clearance, face contact, grip pressure... Still way off. I can't put enough to twists in the yoke to straighten it up. I put everything back to square. I'm now getting slightly high left tears through paper with fletched arrows but I haven't made any adjustments yet.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info


----------



## Mathieu_Dionne (Feb 2, 2004)

Helios said:


> Thanks for the help everyone!
> 
> It's all fixed now:
> - I tried changing my grip but that had almost no affect on the flight of the arrow.
> ...



I did the same, but I find that the top cam lean is terrible, event at full draw it's ugly (nothing seems to be in line) how much top cam lean sid you end up with? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Mathieu_Dionne (Feb 2, 2004)

Tuning update from my side.
-I started over again at 13/16" center shot and just a tiny cam lean.
-I installed the peep this time (speciality podium with clarifier and hood).
-I worked on my grip alot, tried different things until I find the sweet spot.

It turned out that I had no more lateral tear, only a vertical one. My string was bare so I suspect some nock travel caused by the additional weight of the peep.
I added weight at the bottom of my string to counterbalance, the 2 nocks I had on hand, it reduced the up-down tear, I completed with a micro adjust on the rest.

And ready to go downrange for walk back tuning and bare shaft groups!

Seems like the grip had a lot to do with it (I still have work to do for repeatability), and for some reason I find that adding weight (peep and speednocks) to the string helps for forgiveness and behavior of the string at some point.

Cheers,


----------



## fishingli1292 (Jul 25, 2017)

makes my head explode just want to shoot


----------



## ROSCO 1 (Feb 4, 2009)

great info


----------

